# PREGNANCY - Paracetamol



## Helen1 (May 15, 2003)

Hello

I have a huge headache which has been around for 2 days now. I took 2 x 500mg paracetamol last night and wondered if you think it's ok to take another 2 x 500mg tablets today as it is still here 

I am 7 weeks pg

xxxxx


----------



## PamW (Oct 28, 2003)

Hi Helen, sorry you are not feeling great. 

I think you should be fine with more Paracetamol. I have to take analgesia all the time for other health reasons and was really concerned about this if I was p/g. I am now prescribed a stronger version of CoCodamol that you can buy over the counter and I've been told this is absolutely fine throughout pregnancy. This is codeine and paracetamol; it's the aspirin based painkillers (like Nurafen/Brufen etc) that seem to worry the doctors most. 

Obviously you may want to look for the reason for the headache, as painklillers just hide the cause. Could you be dehydrated or maybe it is just a hormone surge? 
Perhaps Mel can give you more advice on this.......

Hope you feel better soon, 
Pam


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Helen, have you tried 4head, as recommended by Sue L ?

Carole
xx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Helen

You are fine with paracetamol, try not to take as much as you would normaly but 1 gram every so often is ok (every 6-8 hours).

Headaches are very common in early preganancy.

Mel


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

HI there

Loaded with the cold right now, headaches, blocked sinuses etc. What's the strongest painkiller I can take right now. In the middle of iui cycle!!!

Thanks.

Karen


----------

